# What does "VIOP" mean written by Indian Immigration on Passport



## kalith33 (Aug 12, 2017)

Dear All,
I am an Indian expat working in dubai, during my last vacation back from india, an immigration officer sat on indian airport wrote "VIOP" by Ballpoint pen on top of exit stamp on my passport, do any1 knows the abbreviation or meaning of that?


----------



## omar92 (Oct 8, 2013)

It means Visa In Other Passport. 
You probably renewed your passport and your UAE residence visa is in your expired passport.


----------



## kalith33 (Aug 12, 2017)

*Thank You*

Ya!!!! :thumb: true, i renewed my passport recently, and thank you so much for the details


----------



## Totoy_botipot (Aug 15, 2017)

kalith33 said:


> Dear All,
> I am an Indian expat working in dubai, during my last vacation back from india, an immigration officer sat on indian airport wrote "VIOP" by Ballpoint pen on top of exit stamp on my passport, do any1 knows the abbreviation or meaning of that?


In my profession "VOIP" means Voice Over Internet Protocol. applications that uses such technologies are thos who have video calls and voice calls in their app. eg. Whatsapp,skype,facebook messenger, etc.


----------

